# Crysis



## Green (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I've been beating this one to death, but thought I'd start its own thread separate from the demo.

Anyone else played this yet? What do you think of the game?

So far, it's very enjoyable, despite the dodgy cut scenes/lip-syncing. I'm only about 4 or 5 levels in, so I've barely scratched the surface of the plot. It is lots of fun so far, though. During the early missions, in the jungle, the sense of actually being there, dodging between trees and following the river was spot on. This game feels massive.

I will say, though, that the game is buggy as hell. I've mentioned in another thread that on one level, my squad member got stuck in a door and I had to grenade him to get him out of my way (someone else online had this happen, too, though he was already past him in the corridor. It ended up that the guy never moved, never completed his mission, and this guy had to replay the whole level). Another massive bug I've found is with the missile launcher - I have had to restart a level because at some point the missile launcher ran out of ammo, but it didn't tell the game, cos now it won't let me pick up a new one, even though mine has no ammo. Grr.

All in all it's really good so far, but not spectacular, and I'm hoping there are no more game-breaking bugs coming up.



*POSSIBLE SPOILER but probably not really*



And I'm dreading the later stages when all is covered in ice - my PC slowed down to a crawl at the end of the "relic" level, and that was just one room full of ice and smoke.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 16, 2007)

I just finished it and I have to say, from beginning to end, it was a blast. Each level gives you just enough freedom to explore your environment, but are built in such a way that you'll always reach your goal - it's the type of linear progression I've been waiting for, and I hope more games try and emulate this style of gameplay.

There are definitely some bugs, but I never found any of them to be game-breaking. The only real problem I ran into was getting stuck on a few parts of the environment while in a vehicle. 

Rest assured green, even the beefiest PC's are having trouble with the level you mentioned. I played most of the game on high to very high settings and had to lower those settings down to medium and sometimes low to achieve a playable framerate.

Spoiler -

The alien ship level was by far my favorite. It was totally immersive and engrossing. It was the first game I felt that got it right in this department. There were no walkways, no symmetrical hallways, no buttons to press and no times when it felt as if this advanced alien race had engineered their spacecraft specifically to facilitate a human presence. It felt totally alien and was one of the most impressive parts of the game for me.


----------



## Green (Nov 17, 2007)

Just completed it.

Spoiler:

I didn't like the Core level, for the exact reasons you _did_ like it  I don't like those types of levels in games, partly because I hate being disoriented.

Thought the ending was a little cheap - is there going to be a sequel? I hope not, tbh. I'd rather they moved on and did something else. I'm glad they did this game instead of Far Cry 2. Now they need to go make Cry Me A River (or whatever )

Overall, really enjoyed the game, though I don't think they tapped the plot potential well enough.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree, the plot had a lot of elbow room but didn't use much of it.


----------

